# Gotti G1001s...destroyed



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Had these wheels for about a year now. Been nothing but issues since day one. Bought them with a cracked barrel, didn't know it until i went to get the tires mounted. Then both rear wheels cracked...a few times. 

One wheel has 4 cracks and the other has 2...All have been welded. Now both wheels cracked again, one half inch next to a weld, the other cracked through the weld again.

Now recently i noticed a crack inside the face while i was test fitting the wheels on.

I was originally planning on sending the wheels to rotiform to get all new barrels and have them put them together so everything is perfect and sealed. 


With this face crack i'm not sure what to do.


here are a few pictures of the wheels..









Old lips


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Willing to put your life on these?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Willing to put your life on these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Trying to fix them up?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't say that I'd be comfortable driving with a wheel that's cracked through a log bolt hole


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I can't say that I'd be comfortable driving with a wheel that's cracked through a log bolt hole


I understand


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why i ask...are you seriously willing to risk it? Scares me that people would roll on cracked up and welded wheels just because they're 3 piece and expensive/rare/cool etc... I just don't think it'd be a smart move to even bother putting the money and time into faulty wheels.besides the fact that i share the roads with tons of people, and i have a responsibility to keep myself and others safe... I hope most others feel the same

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I can't say that I'd be comfortable driving with a wheel that's cracked through a log bolt hole


Ya. I wouldn't use it. Try to find a new face and continue on with your plan of having new barrels and lips made. Sucks, nice looking wheels


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah, im trying to get the face welded.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

I know it sux, but those rims need to be scrapped! 

Dont risk it.

They are gonna keep cracking, and I dont think you want to be driving down the highway at 70mph when one decides to break on you.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

GIDDY_UP_GO said:


> I know it sux, but those rims need to be scrapped!
> 
> Dont risk it.
> 
> They are gonna keep cracking, and I dont think you want to be driving down the highway at 70mph when one decides to break on you.


Im not scrapping them. This crack will get a lot worse before it gets serious enough to worry about.


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Seriously dude, these rims are toast, you need to retire these things before they retire you!


----------



## Sublime1304 (Aug 1, 2011)

You're just not having the best luck with these. They do look great on the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

GIDDY_UP_GO said:


> Seriously dude, these rims are toast, you need to retire these things before they retire you!


Just need new barrels. 




Sublime1304 said:


> You're just not having the best luck with these. They do look great on the car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Sublime1304 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im glad we were able to get those shots before the wheels crapped out on you. It's mike burns btw lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sublime1304 said:


> Im glad we were able to get those shots before the wheels crapped out on you. It's mike burns btw lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i need to get moving on fixing them.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in a similar predicament. I got some rare wheels that I wanted and took em apart, got the faces redone and when I put them back together I realized all the barrels are bent :banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

martin13 said:


> I'm in a similar predicament. I got some rare wheels that I wanted and took em apart, got the faces redone and when I put them back together I realized all the barrels are bent :banghead:


Yeah it sucks. I already put a lot of money into these wheels.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sucks that they are so beat up... They look great i still say dont risk any life on these, but to each their own... This is why we have insurance lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

